# Verkaufe Blackops



## Marcellooo (4. November 2011)

Hi ich will mein  kompletten steam acount verkaufen ,da sind eben  BLack ops ,MW2,Left4dead drauf .
ihr könnts  es mal gern testen  um zuschauen das mann eben nicht gebannt oder sonst was ist  ,nach der zahlung  könnts ihr  benutzer namen ,pw und eamail  ändern.
ich würde  55.- euro dafür verlangen (allein black ops kostet fast soviel    )
bitte  hier oder auf meinen  eamailadresse schreiben danke schön.

email-     egs-team@hotmail.de
steam-   EGSMarcellooo


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. November 2011)

Handel mit Steam-Accounts ist hier verboten. 
Regeln lesen bevor du hier was einstellst!


----------

